

Huffington Post: Peter Thiel (former Paypal CEO) Is Simply Wrong - sparknlaunch
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-p-angel/peter-theil-20-under-20-_b_1580621.html

======
pedalpete
Though I somewhat agree with the premise, the author ruins all credibility
with the statement 'such a decision is akin to buying a lottery ticket because
somebody else just won a million-dollar prize'.

The success of a business is not a random event. It is a matter of learning
and applying that learning to the development of a business.

University is not a necessity nor the only road to business success, and that
is what Theil is proving. If a University education was an actual requirement,
there wouldn't be so many successful business people without university
degrees.

Where I think 20 under 20 fails is that the 20 entrepreneurs seem to feel that
if they fail, they can always just go back to University. That isn't truly in
the spirit of what Theil is trying to prove. But only time will tell how well
it all works out.

